# Guild wars 2 - Kann mich jemand zum probespielen einladen?



## reptile2k2 (22. November 2012)

Hallo,

seit neustem ist es jetzt ja möglich Freunde zum probezocken ein zu Laden. 

Kann mir bitte jemand so eine Einladung zukommen lassen?


----------



## Otep (22. November 2012)

Echt?

Echt wollte das auch schon... dachte das wäre die Aktion letzte Woche gewesen? Is aber am 18.11 abgelaufen


----------



## Sethnix (22. November 2012)

Habe gerade nochmal nachgeguckt, und die aktion war nur vom 15.11. bis zum 18.11.

Hätte euch beide ansonsten eingeladen


----------

